# New Site Live



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Guys/Gals,

New site is up and running if you find errors in the site please let me know.

RIU


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, I can't even find my OWN grow journal anymore..........

I'm posting this because I'm going to have to clink on the link in my SIG in this post because that's the only way to find my journal.....


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

Grow journals are going to be changed entirely, each member has their own blog now to use it goto my profile -> view blog and create post


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 20, 2010)

So all of my 800x600 pics will not fit right anymore.
Nice.

How do I get blazin7 skin back?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 20, 2010)

So we're supposed to make blogs instead of threads to document out journals...?


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes that Is the general direction we are moving to, it will give you complete control over your grow journal.


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So all of my 800x600 pics will not fit right anymore.
> Nice.
> 
> How do I get blazin7 skin back?


With the new software blazin doe not work at all. please post a screen shot so I can look at the problem


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 20, 2010)

A screenshot will just show you that with the new indent the pics are too large.
Check out any one of the journal links in my sig.


----------



## Xare (Apr 20, 2010)

My threads are showing somebody else's pics. Like in place of my photo its linking to another album of other member.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 20, 2010)

last 5 post 
are they coming back 
please say yes

and make them last 10 post


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 20, 2010)

i like this 
should have sent everyone a pm or email understanding on how this works


----------



## Boneman (Apr 20, 2010)

Right now, this really sucks compared to what we had. Navigation, usage and everything about it is very foreign. I get an error message when pressing the "home" tab. Say's I am not allowed to be here.


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

Xare said:


> My threads are showing somebody else's pics. Like in place of my photo its linking to another album of other member.


can you link me to this


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> A screenshot will just show you that with the new indent the pics are too large.
> Check out any one of the journal links in my sig.


 It looks fine here but i have 22" Monitors


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Getting used to it. Freaked out at first, but now it's all good baby.


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

Boneman said:


> Right now, this really sucks compared to what we had. Navigation, usage and everything about it is very foreign. I get an error message when pressing the "home" tab. Say's I am not allowed to be here.


 Try now, forgot elite members have their own usergroup. Should be fixed now


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I dig. Good Job RIU +reps


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

testing the colors


----------



## Xare (Apr 20, 2010)

admin said:


> can you link me to this


 Well when I go to any of my threads they show up somebody elses pics.

Like this should show seedlings but the first pics are of some chick at a pool lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/199723-my-organic-guerilla-grow-2009-a.html


----------



## ital farmer (Apr 20, 2010)

The pics in my grow journal also got swapped out with other random photos. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317782-ak47-auto-x-lr2-easy.html - Obviously, I didn't have monster buds on my plants on day 12. The album in my profile still shows the correct photos.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 20, 2010)

What happened to the usercp, I like to be able to see the posts I have subbed and if they have been updated. Where do I find this?


----------



## ital farmer (Apr 20, 2010)

ital farmer said:


> The pics in my grow journal also got swapped out with other random photos. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317782-ak47-auto-x-lr2-easy.html - Obviously, I didn't have monster buds on my plants on day 12. The album in my profile still shows the correct photos.



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317782-ak47-auto-x-lr2-easy.html

Aargghh, links won't work; they only say the name of the post. Let me try it this way... riu.org (only type it all in)/grow-journals/317782-ak47-auto-x-lr2-easy(dot)html


----------



## Boneman (Apr 20, 2010)

admin said:


> Try now, forgot elite members have their own usergroup. Should be fixed now


Thanks Rolli...Hey, there seems to be hidden tabs right under the main tab line. You cant see them until you mouse over. log out - settings - my profile - notifications
- user name. Its about an inch below the advanced search box and go tab. Hope to help with the transition


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

Boneman said:


> Right now, this really sucks compared to what we had. Navigation, usage and everything about it is very foreign. I get an error message when pressing the "home" tab. Say's I am not allowed to be here.


shit... i agree man.. im very confused and dislike the setup..


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

Can we move existing journals we have created into our own blogs?


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm having problems posting tags to the new blog section now too. It says i'm using too many tags even though it says i can use 5 tags it will only let me use 2.


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Can we move existing journals we have created into our own blogs?


Yes feel free



Boneman said:


> Thanks Rolli...Hey, there seems to be hidden tabs right under the main tab line. You cant see them until you mouse over. log out - settings - my profile - notifications
> - user name. Its about an inch below the advanced search box and go tab. Hope to help with the transition


I am guessing this is in Internet Explorer the bug is on our list should be fixed tonight.



BU5T4 said:


> I'm having problems posting tags to the new blog section now too. It says i'm using too many tags even though it says i can use 5 tags it will only let me use 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw your blog looks like u got it sorted


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Saw your blog looks like u got it sorted[/QUOTE]

Nope it only lets me post two tags at a time, it says I can post 5 but it only accepts 2


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

admin said:


> Yes feel free


Ummm...how?


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Saw your blog looks like u got it sorted


Nope it only lets me post two tags at a time, it says I can post 5 but it only accepts 2[/QUOTE]
I have added this to the bug tracking system, thank you.



stonesour said:


> Ummm...how?


 You would need to copy it over or you can goto your thread and click blog this post.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 20, 2010)

so if i have a journal 5 pages long, most of which are my own posts... i would have to blog all of them individually?

that bites!


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

I would recommend that you finish out your current grow journal and when you start another one use the blogging feature


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah thats prob what im going to do. Didnt know if there was a way to transfer the whole journal over at once.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 20, 2010)

OK, heres a screenshot.







I guess I have to make them smaller.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 20, 2010)

colors worked out yet? Dig how fast uploading pics are and the albums is way cool


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

I will take a look see if they can be auto re sized to fit the new layout.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a lil frustrated that you can't allow the option of switching between the old layout and this crappy 1. You should consider allowing the members to choose which layout they would like. Classic or this...


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 20, 2010)

They upgraded to vbulletin4, the old one was vb3 so I don't think you can choose that option


----------



## jeffrotull (Apr 20, 2010)

First I wanted to say I like the website re-design. It feels clean.

However, I've encountered a few problems:

1) some forums aren't rendering in my Firefox browser but work fine in IE (for example I cannot access the General Marijuana Growing forum on Firefox - it just brings up the website header frame and blank main frame)

2) I've noticed poor performance (likely db queries) - I'd imaging the new vbulletin added some features, etc. but you may need to optimize your database or perhaps there's a problem - check database logs for errors

Good luck getting all the bugs out =)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is the color fixed????
Thank you very much


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 20, 2010)

Xare said:


> Well when I go to any of my threads they show up somebody elses pics.
> 
> Like this should show seedlings but the first pics are of some chick at a pool lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/199723-my-organic-guerilla-grow-2009-a.html


 man i think im way too high or this format sux


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 20, 2010)

.

Is there a MyRollItUp to see updated subscribed threads with one click?

.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 20, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Is there a MyRollItUp to see updated subscribed threads with one click?
> 
> .


Hobbes, the last choice under the Forum Tab is 'Quick Links', click on it and then it drops down a couple choices, one is "Subscribed Threads" Select it and then it takes you to a page with all your subbed journals and it even lets you know the date it was last posted to and who wrote in it last.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2010)

right at the top...*right side*Welcome, *genuity*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2010)

alot of the threads pics are mixed up, i went to look at uncle bens topping technique and its a bunch of bud porn pics..

It would also be nice if you had the subscriptions only pop up in myrollitup when there is a new post, i would keep favorite threads in there for reference or when i shared them with others, i would just not click the last page and they stay up there, now i have to dig like 10+ pages to find them


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 20, 2010)

Font type and Size Error-
In advanced editing if you want to change the font or size, the drop down menu looks empty; only when you hover over it do you see the options.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Luckily we stoners have short memories.... in a year, no on will be able to remember the old RIU....

Now about my notepad!!!


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 20, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Luckily we stoners have short memories.... in a year, no on will be able to remember the old RIU....
> 
> Now about my notepad!!!


there was an old RIU?... LOL~


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah a note pad would be good, i had alot saved on that as well


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

It looked like an attempt was made to restore mine.... but so far... nada 

How about dumping it in my PM box as a last resort. i can save it to my HD from there. 

But that thing was darn useful to me... I'd hate to see it gone permanently.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 20, 2010)

I got a notification on my visitor messages that I can't get too. glitch I assume? ...an unapproved visitor message it says


----------



## Admin (Apr 21, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Font type and Size Error-
> In advanced editing if you want to change the font or size, the drop down menu looks empty; only when you hover over it do you see the options.


thanks for pointing that out +rep


----------



## Admin (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a notification on my visitor messages that I can't get too. glitch I assume? ...an unapproved visitor message it says


How are you going to your unapproved visitor messages, just clicking notifications in the top right ? If so which browser are you using


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

yes. top right. browser? I dunno


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I tried to quote multi messages the text box doesn't come up right.

Also links in sig are not colored anymore.


----------



## Admin (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes. top right. browser? I dunno


 Are you using firefox, Internet Explorer ?


cruzer101 said:


> When I tried to quote multi messages the text box doesn't come up right.
> 
> Also links in sig are not colored anymore.


Click the multiquote button and then on the last message you want to quote click reply with quote and they will all come up


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didnt say I did not know how to do it. I said it doesnt come up right. 
The toolbar is on the side and there is not textbox to write in. 
Here is a screenshot of what I get.

I cant seem to view the attachment so here is another example,







BTW what happened to spellcheck?


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 21, 2010)

When I click on 'Forum Actions' and then click on 'Mark Forums Read' I get an error message that says 'Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.'


----------



## Admin (Apr 21, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> When I click on 'Forum Actions' and then click on 'Mark Forums Read' I get an error message that says 'Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.'


added to debugging


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> When I tried to quote multi messages the text box doesn't come up right.
> 
> Also links in sig are not colored anymore.


That's Funny. I never knew how to multi-quote before and I just did my first multi-quote today should cut down on my posts,.... Maybe not

and mr. Admin, I use Internet explorer


----------



## tea tree (Apr 21, 2010)

cool. . .lol, I have resisted all change for two years but I kinda like this one. I am gonna keep it. Beats the other boards too now.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still having color issues


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it, except I wish "My Rolliup" was on the black bar with live chat, new posts, ect...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I need my green texts


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 21, 2010)

Admin,

Check out both my cab journal and grow journal. Both of them have somebody else's pictures in it. Even though it makes an interesting read having captions that go with a whole new set of pics, I'd like to start updating my journals again. 

I'm a Systems Manager by trade so I can only imagine what you are going through. It caused me to take a two week leave of absence because of stress.

Just take each problem by priority, one by one, and you will survive. (Oh, yeah take lot's of bong hits too...it helps!)

peace


----------



## sodalite (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant seem to send pms it gives me some error message and if i try to press the rep button the pop up gets blocked by the post below it.


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 21, 2010)

I like most of the changes, but why on earth would you decide to deploy a massive upgrade the night before 4/20?? I work in IT and it's a common understanding that you don't touch things so close to a big day like this. When 4/20 was about halfway through, I started to worry you weren't coming back.

Glad you worked it out of course...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

It's almost as if the entire RIU staff smokes dope! 

Oh wait... they do....

If I use SeaMonkey browser...I can't see rep or report buttons, but on Google Chrome I can.... anyone else having the same result?


----------



## desertrat (Apr 21, 2010)

a small thing but links don't show up in a different color than regular text until you run the cursor over the text (at least in my signature)


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 21, 2010)

sodalite said:


> i cant seem to send pms it gives me some error message and if i try to press the rep button the pop up gets blocked by the post below it.


 same as me pm not working you send it and just a blank screen


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess I can make this work but PLEASE BRING BACK THE *GREEN*SO IT FITS THE SITE... Set up the colors like before and I bet not too many people will bitch. As far as My RollItUp I would prefer it on the bar exactly where it was before for convenience please


----------



## Wild Bill (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Well done.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2010)

Joker its not that hard man, myrollitup is in a good spot. there not gonna change the site so it fits only you perfectly, plus i thought you were leaving?


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 21, 2010)

Na never said I was leaving lol I still have a few friends here and am still loyal to RIU but I was suggesting things Sicc. Many people are with the new RIU and many are with the old RIU. I am stuck in the middle haha


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 21, 2010)

The new site does seem to load faster for me, and that's impressive, as I have dialup internet. Now for the things that don't work. The links, as someone else said, are all of a color, difficult to find. Trying to send a private message results in a white screen, so I don't know if they are, in fact, even being sent. A couple things that would be wonderful to have back: the notepad, and the ability to see only my subscribed threads that have new posts in them, rather than the entire list of them. Lastly - I still do not see an option to pay for Elite membership via a credit card - after the first screen, there is nothing there. Please fix this, I for one, am willing to pay for it - (probably not the only one, either) but I do not send payments in the mail!

Oh! I also keep getting random "this program cannot display the web page..."messages.

I am now also getting the white screen when trying to post in a thread, but it appears to happen at random - and my post does not go through.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 21, 2010)

Java chat doesn't seem to work either


----------



## ~JB~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, I am a long time and active member but I forgot my password and cant log in. Is there anyway to retrieve or change my password so I continue using my account? (I had always used the setting to stay signed in but the new site knocked me off after 2 years of being logged in)

Also, I noticed that a lot of people lost a lot of +rep bars, are they coming back? or is everyone down to 5 bars now?

Any help with the password (so i can use my old account) would be greatly appreciated!! thanks in advance for anyone who can help.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's lighter colored blocks next to the five dark ones if you look closely, I don't think that was effected


----------



## desertrat (Apr 21, 2010)

admin, i had a new friend request today but when i clicked on manage friendships it first showed the new friend requests as "2" (i had one old request) but the new friendship wasn't listed below. i refreshed the page and then it said i had only 1 friend request.

and what happened to the grow faq?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 21, 2010)

pink and blue and white hurts my eyes-
links are hard to find with my eyes hurting 
skins would be GREAT!

and it would be cool if the current page number was highlighted, or a bigger next button

and maybe a round of rep for being off on 4/20?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Google Chrome guys/gals.... My theme is beige and ez on the eyes.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 21, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Trying to send a private message results in a white screen, so I don't know if they are, in fact, even being sent. A couple things that would be wonderful to have back: the notepad
> 
> Oh! I also keep getting random "this program cannot display the web page..."messages.
> 
> I am now also getting the white screen when trying to post in a thread, but it appears to happen at random - and my post does not go through.


I'm gettin the same problems with the pages and especially with sending private messages... Kinda frustrating problem there... I would like to have my note book back and possibly the info that was on it would be nice too.. If you have the time that is...

Another
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant upload pics... I go to manage attatchments then add a file.... then it wont let me select from comp for some reason... please fix it..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2010)

I always use photobucket, set it to private and keep my pics in my album


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use www.imgur.com
It makes for easy uploading.


----------



## Admin (Apr 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I cant upload pics... I go to manage attatchments then add a file.... then it wont let me select from comp for some reason... please fix it..


Did you select Add File Then press select files > once this is done drag it into the bottom bar.


----------



## tebor (Apr 22, 2010)

Im seeing spots after looking at this bright screen.
Need blazn07


----------



## bobsgreen (Apr 22, 2010)

When I mouse over the advanced search button only the top half(edit: even less than the top half actually..more like the very top and the space above the text) or so of the text is a link..this is in firefox..gl workin out the kinks


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the new format. Everything is simply accessible, and very clear. This is definitely a positive change for the community...


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 22, 2010)

tebor said:


> Im seeing spots after looking at this bright screen.
> Need blazn07


Sounds like you need to turn some lights on in your room


----------



## bobsgreen (Apr 22, 2010)

The Find all posts button only brings up posts after the switch


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some journals/threads are screwed up with the wrong pictures. I have someone elses plants all through my thread and so do others. Some of us take a lot of time to post these which i believe contributes to the success of this site. It will be a shame if this is ignored and the bug not fixed. I read a while ago, after the update, that it was going to be resolved by last night. Still not right and its still equally annoying.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep I have random pics in my journal, as well - though so far it seems as if only the large pics were affected, not the thumbnails - but I haven't been though every page to find out.

Havign a problem with logging in now. My first attempt, every time, shows my password, instead of the asterisks - and tells me I've entered an invalid user name or password. Second attempt comes out right.


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> shit... i agree man.. im very confused and dislike the setup..


agree also other set up was great if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 22, 2010)

I too am not so sure about the site....yet. But it growing.

I'm an IT guy as well and this was inevitable. I'd love to be able to let my servers just run. But with Intel, Sun, Microsoft, Linux, etc. all massively upgrading processors, software and the like, this version would eventually "break" on it's own and is usually what happens once you start getting more than two major version releases behind. He could be forced to upgrade at a time that would probably not be so convenient for any of us, especially Admin.

peace......and patience 

peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Funny thing is..... if in 6 months..... RIU changes BACK to the old style.... we will get the SAME complaints in REVERSE.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Funny thing is..... if in 6 months..... RIU changes BACK to the old style.... we will get the SAME complaints in REVERSE.


^ yup, exactly what I was thinking


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Funny thing is..... if in 6 months..... RIU changes BACK to the old style.... we will get the SAME complaints in REVERSE.


Cracker i dont think its too much to ask that the pictures that we posted in the theads are actually the same ones. I just tried to look at the IT blokes thread above that is about constructing a cab and the first photo that i saw which was labeled "this is what we are going to build" was of some seedling. Obviously not what is supposed to be there. There will be no RIU in 6 months if this shit isnt sorted soon. I am sure that if your beloved politics section was tampered with you wouldnt be so dismissive of it.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 22, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Cracker i dont think its too much to ask that the pictures that we posted in the theads are actually the same ones. I just tried to look at the IT blokes thread above that is about constructing a cab and the first photo that i saw which was labeled "this is what we are going to build" was of some seedling. Obviously not what is supposed to be there. There will be no RIU in 6 months if this shit isnt sorted soon. I am sure that if your beloved politics section was tampered with you wouldnt be so dismissive of it.


Relax bud... You've been here less than 6 months and have come during a period of change for RIU. We are constantly trying to better this website, and as an IT person you should know that staying ahead of the competition is important. The issues with the website are being worked on, regardless... and I promise you, shit will be sorted sir. Regardless, RIU came long before you and I, and it will be around long after!


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> ^ yup, exactly what I was thinking


Its taken you this long to respond the various messages from many different users and this is how you do it. I understand that updates need to occur and other than the pictures fuck up, and not being able to see the last 5 post it working fine. Mods should at least listen to their users and act on it as i think thats pretty easy to do.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't say it was too much to ask..... just pointing out a bit of human nature.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> Relax bud... You've been here less than 6 months and have come during a period of change for RIU. We are constantly trying to better this website, and as an IT person you should know that staying ahead of the competition is important. The issues with the website are being worked on, regardless... and I promise you, shit will be sorted sir. Regardless, RIU came long before you and I, and it will be around long after!


Yes i agree. I will calm. It did irritate me that various posts were made about this issue and no one seemed to respond. Thank you for at least doing that. I do hope it is fixed soon.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't received any messages from you, or any users regarding the issues you are experiencing. I know only that they are being worked on. It isn't my position here to message you and ask you if you want my help, if you want my help, send me a PM. I'm not hard to find.

Additionally, the mods here do listen to the users, and we do report the things you ask us to... and yes, it's easy to do.

You seem kind of cranky for someone who smokes pot.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Listen to the typing cat. meow


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> I haven't received any messages from you, or any users regarding the issues you are experiencing. I know only that they are being worked on. It isn't my position here to message you and ask you if you want my help, if you want my help, send me a PM. I'm not hard to find.
> 
> Additionally, the mods here do listen to the users, and we do report the things you ask us to... and yes, it's easy to do.
> 
> You seem kind of cranky for someone who smokes pot.


Ok i havent smoked in some time. One of my plants is days away but i am waiting til the time is right. I didnt send you a PM. I used the contact button up near "my RIU" as thats what i thought it was for. As i said i love the site and also the upgrades are good just needs sorting. Another thing thats not working is the PM's. Is this fixed yet?


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the difference between posting a link in your sig that has your journal v.s making a blog?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

estesj said:


> What is the difference between posting a link in your sig that has your journal v.s making a blog?


 
Just to clear something up. I am not the IT bloke. That was a post above mine originally. I am happy to follow the new format but maybe it would have been an intelligent idea for those that run this site to make a sticky that details how it can all be interlinked. I have looked around and all i can see is the "blog this post button" on each post.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

I just want to know for security reasons if it matters or not.


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay I've now had my first cup of coffee so my IT brain has kicked in.

I'm not sure what Admin's full time gig is. For all we know it's his hobby and he has another job that brings in the paycheck. If that's the case, we just have to all sit back and go with the flow because he has to take care of his family first, no matter how bad this place gets.

However, if this site is his paying gig, then he probably needs to tighten up his act a bit and think about his "users" which in my office we call "customers" (yes it sucks having a developer come up to me to remind me of that  ). So here's what I have to do before I roll out a major upgrade, let's say it's Microsoft Exchange:

1. Notify your "customers", "WE ARE ROLLING OUT A MAJOR UPGRADE IN ONE MONTH"
2. Notify your "customers", "REMINDER - We are rolling out a major upgrade to version x.xxx in two weeks. The system will be down from xx to xx. Please make sure you save all of your information and sign out. More information to come"
3. Notify your "customers", "WE HAVE SET UP A BETA SITE OF THE PROPOSED CHANGES. Please check it out."
4. Notify your "customers", "REMINDER. Tomorrow we will be upgrading to version x.xxx starting at xx. We plan on being down until xx. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause you"

Of course I have to do all the work above to make it happen.

Remember. Keep the customer informed. Especially customers who are already on the brink of confusion. 

Oh and last thing, when it does fall apart for a bit. Take 5 minutes, list all the things you know are going wrong and post them up in a place so we all know what you are working on, and when you hope to have it done. That way we stop asking and you have more time (in peace) to get things done.

Keep your chin up dude, I feel for you.

peace

PS. Having said all of the above, if Admin did do all of those things, then it just goes to show how "confused" I am. 

Not trying to make waves, just trying to help everyone understand the dynamics going on.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 22, 2010)

This shit is gay as fuck now...


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 22, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with jsgamber, This was not handeled very well at all.
Then to do it on 4/20, thats gotta be one of the busiest days of the year.

Just fuckin brilliant.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see what's so bad about it. It took a minute to get used to but there are still the same cool cats on here.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 22, 2010)

It like buying a ford then walking outside and seeing a chevy in your driveway. WTF
Sure they both do the same thing and maybe the chevy has more features but it would have been nice to know.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

If you bought a Ford and walked outside and found a Chevy then you should be happy as hell for that upgrade.lol. No I know what you mean but All the other forums suck so bad to me that I just roll with it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh that's it estes.... mofo clownin on Ford!!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

I got a Dodge Ram with a Hemi so I'm neutral on that but I would way rather ride Chevy than Ford. I know what you drive now tho.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Estes is jacking the thread.....  (take that chevy)


----------



## Murfy (Apr 22, 2010)

ditto-
poor execution

it's the color, can't you use grease monkey or something too change the colors


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

people are still complaining? wow, no offense to anyone, but if you dont like it, just leave, they fixed and are fixing most of the stuff, its only been 2 fucking days. Give them a break. and i didnt kno we were "customers"


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Sicc, I'm reporting you.... you rabble rouser you.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

lol sorry 


all im saying is give them some time, things will shape up eventually, just gotta be patient


----------



## Murfy (Apr 22, 2010)

and i still can only give rep twice in a blue moon-
just read some shit about testing positive for garlic-
funny as hell

+ CJ


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 22, 2010)

ive about had enough of it.....

heres why:

its not faster, unless its 3 am and no one is online.
server repeatedly times out, often in the middle of posting something, and if the forum server doesnt time out, its the ad content. im tired of getting "im sorry, but firefox cannot access the server' messages
i dont like blogging my grow journal. if i wanted a blog, i would go to a blog site and start one there
i miss not being to track my last 5 posts. sometimes i dont want to sub a thread, but still like to follow it from time to time.
the layout, while more visually appealing, is hard to use, due to the pastel colors. it makes everything blend together to much.
all my pics are now the wrong size and look weird, and show up as clickable thumbs even when i direct link a url for the image.
the 'flow' is all off now. ive been using the internet since it was the DARPA net and qlink was the only online service for the gen public. RIU is now hard to navigate.

i do like the new homepage, however.
but the rest? meh.....
other sites that ive scorned in the past suddenly look more appealing now, even if less attractive.

im not dogging you Rolli, just offering some constructive criticisms.
i know vB 4 is awesome, but i think you changed too much, to suddenly.people resist change, especially in larger numbers. RIU has a large community, so the resistance is going to be high to any minute change... and a drastic one such as this? monumental resistance.
if you were trying to reduce traffic to conserve bandwidth, congrats! because i see the popularity of this site suddenly starting to fade away.
hopefully im wrong, i like it here, but im having a hard time adapting to the changes, and it seems alot of others feel the same way or share similar sentiments.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 22, 2010)

and it would be nice if myrollitup updated when it's up-

like an e-mail account screen so you could see new posts in subbed threads without refreshing the page


----------



## lovemug (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone know how i see what threads i have posted in? i cant seem to find it. thanks


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4068004]people are still complaining? wow, no offense to anyone, but if you dont like it, just leave, they fixed and are fixing most of the stuff, its only been 2 fucking days. Give them a break. and i didnt kno we were "customers" [/QUOTE]

Of course we are customers. Does the site make money? Yes. Is the sites traffic integral to add support? Yes. Does that make us customers? Yes. 

I am still on the fence on the upgrade. But like with all change it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## jberry (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the "Note Pad" from the "user control panel" gone??? 
If it is gone forever then that sucks, I had a ton of obscure grow info saved on my note pad and now it appears to be gone.
It sure would be nice if there was some sort of warning first so everyone at least had a chance to move it... just another thing to add to the list.

but it soo much faster! lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

I have said as much already JB, and ur post was correct. 

Like closing down the Lincoln Memorial on July 3rd .... uhhh no. But the change is okay...the timing was..... well.... a stoner act.


----------



## jberry (Apr 22, 2010)

That sucks soo bad... my life's work was on that notepad! I feel like i lost a loved one  
lol, seriously tho, I lost a lot of my work.... nice move RIU! Thanks for the warning guys, I am just loving all the "updates".


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

JeepBeep said:


> Of course we are customers. Does the site make money? Yes. Is the sites traffic integral to add support? Yes. Does that make us customers? Yes.
> 
> I am still on the fence on the upgrade. But like with all change it just takes some getting used to.


there is a thousand more people who will replace those willing to leave over something as stupid as this haha, nice try tho, Mr. "customer" 

I look at my self as a supporter of this website, not some "customer".


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Let's not quibble....ur both right.... you can't depend on traffic burning the bridge behind you all the time.....in a way these weed forums are connected.... by us. Just saying is all.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 22, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> Relax bud... *You've been here less than 6 months* and have come during a period of change for RIU. We are constantly trying to better this website, and as an IT person you should know that staying ahead of the competition is important. The issues with the website are being worked on, regardless... and I promise you, shit will be sorted sir. Regardless, RIU came long before you and I, and it will be around long after!


I'm sorry dude but this means absolutely nothing... I have been here for less than 6 months (AS A MEMBER) but have been here much longer than that (AS A NON MEMBER) This means nothing and you shouldn't debase someone according to their join date... I feel the same way to a degree as him and have been here for at least a year if not longer...



jsgamber said:


> 1. Notify your "customers", "WE ARE ROLLING OUT A MAJOR UPGRADE IN ONE MONTH"
> 2. Notify your "customers", "REMINDER - We are rolling out a major upgrade to version x.xxx in two weeks. The system will be down from xx to xx. Please make sure you save all of your information and sign out. More information to come"
> 3. Notify your "customers", "WE HAVE SET UP A BETA SITE OF THE PROPOSED CHANGES. Please check it out."
> 4. Notify your "customers", "REMINDER. Tomorrow we will be upgrading to version x.xxx starting at xx. We plan on being down until xx. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause you"
> ...


 I think if this was done it would have gone so much smoother...



IAm5toned said:


> its not faster, unless its 3 am and no one is online.
> server repeatedly times out, often in the middle of posting something, and if the forum server doesnt time out, its the ad content. im tired of getting "im sorry, but firefox cannot access the server' messages
> i dont like blogging my grow journal. if i wanted a blog, i would go to a blog site and start one there
> i miss not being to track my last 5 posts. sometimes i dont want to sub a thread, but still like to follow it from time to time.
> ...


This is how I kinda feel also...


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoa there, never meant for what I said to be taken as your wrong. I was just stating that the way these site work is traffic = Money

Support on... I will as well and I feel the same way.

I just think the site needs some minor tweaks, and it will be well onto being a great site. Like how about some easy way to identify what page you are on in a multiple page thread, with out looking to see 
page 3 of 40" (I like to work backwards sometime)

But thats not for this thread 

~One love brotha~
Almost 4:20

[QUOTE="SICC";4068553]there is a thousand more people who will replace those willing to leave over something as stupid as this haha, nice try tho, Mr. "customer" 

I look at my self as a supporter of this website, not some "customer".[/QUOTE]


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 22, 2010)

i just lost aprox. 2500 words of typing because i was logged out for inactivity while replying to a post!

WTF! if i cant type for fucking 15 mins without being logged out... what the hell is the damn point of even trying to make an informed post!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you forgot to hit remember me because that is what I do and I never have problems


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yea man I clicked remember me and I don't have any problems like that.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 22, 2010)

even still... 15 mis? that a pretty quick timeout for a forum. 20 would be better


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 22, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I think you forgot to hit remember me because that is what I do and I never have problems


'Remember Me' _should _just create a cookie, not do anything for user acct timeout. St least that's how everything else works...


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 22, 2010)

OK things are much faster and the problems are getting cleaned up, but we need skins up in this biatch! Who's with me?


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 22, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> OK things are much faster and the problems are getting cleaned up, but we need skins up in this biatch! Who's with me?


Skins are luxury items. We need our pics back in our journals! In my trade we call that a production issue.

But after the pics are back, I'm with you, more skins!

peace


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 22, 2010)

Give red and black or green and yellow!! Like the original RIU I knew and came to love...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 23, 2010)

Least the little bud guy is still up there! Hey Rolli - new login problem. Twice now when I logged in, though I'm not stoned and made sure to click the "login" button, it opened the advanced search box, instead.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2010)

As a web designer, I can actually see Admin working his A$$ off there are so many minor tweaks happening to improve things, PM is working now and things are displaying better, site is way faster (for me) and the blog journal thing is awesome! you can create catagories (folders) and post multiple grows or articles, I started making mine and it has had over 100 visitors already

Perhaps I will write a ditty on how to use it

Way to go Rolli, the new RIU ROCKS!

PS (edit) when you hit blog this post (prolly journal this post now) the attached thumbnails do not follow (copy over) I am having to cut and paste em, also anything in quotes does not transfer and the 10,000 character limit should be higher IMO

PSS (edit) just noticed blog comments not working you can see it here
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog27-playing-new-blog-site.html
it says 0 comments and yet there is one I set it up to notify me on site and it didn't

(edit) one more, I just replyed to a comment and now the main page is showing recent comments (but only mine) there are 3 comments total from members and they did not show under recent comments and as already stated I was not notified of any of them


----------



## ganjafarmer16 (Apr 23, 2010)

where can i find my notepad??


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 23, 2010)

admin said:


> Hey Guys/Gals,
> 
> New site is up and running if you find errors in the site please let me know.
> 
> RIU


 note pad please all my info gone???


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2010)

lol i didnt kno that many people actually used the notepad, i had a couple thing in there but that was it.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4071605]lol i didnt kno that many people actually used the notepad, i had a couple thing in there but that was it.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I use windows notepad to save things locally so never used the one here


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 23, 2010)

well the timeout issue has been fixed! i logged in @ 7am and walked away untill 12pm... and was still logged in.
good stuff


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a fucked up thread like they have been talking about and I needed this thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 23, 2010)

this really sucks gotta have a fuckin degree to navigate this site old 1 was just fine now cant find shit or talk to anybody from b4 the change


----------



## jberry (Apr 23, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> note pad please all my info gone???


yep, one of the "updates" was tossing out your notepad along with all the info it contained without any warning


----------



## Admin (Apr 24, 2010)

Personal Notepad back and working, sorry for the down time that addon was a bit tricky


----------



## dew-b (Apr 24, 2010)

admin said:


> Hey Guys/Gals,
> 
> New site is up and running if you find errors in the site please let me know.
> 
> RIU


 its going to take some time to get use to the new look. looks good so far.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 24, 2010)

nice, see everyone flipped out for nothing 
I like the new look


----------



## Admin (Apr 24, 2010)

Last 5 Posts/Threads are added back


----------



## jberry (Apr 24, 2010)

admin said:


> Personal Notepad back and working, sorry for the down time that addon was a bit tricky


Thanks! If I knew it was coming back then I would have never bitched in the first place. Anyways thanks again, I'm just glad its back... nice work jackson.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for the notepad.....  whew!


----------



## Admin (Apr 24, 2010)

For guys that smoke alot of weed you are all really stressed out all the time.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you are just on the receiving end and see volume... I'm calm...always. Just direct.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2010)

when i load pics the file names in the drop down menu (paperclip icon) on the reply page are in WHITE. you can't see the info to insert it in the thread unless you scroll over the file name. could the text color be changed?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Are the rep bars coming back? Maybe get rid of rep if they aren't...


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dude thanks for the note pad!!!! Now give skins and I will be back at home


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 24, 2010)

I can see your rep blocks CJ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I can see your rep blocks CJ...


I'm talking about the bars.... the three bars that no one can figure out


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 24, 2010)

we can still start regular threads right? im getting my new journal together..


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 25, 2010)

So is the arcade coming back also or is that a thing of the past because to be honest with you I spent quite a bit of time in there haha. I would also like to know where you guys got that gold miner game. Kinda got addicted to that 1 haha


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 25, 2010)

kiss-assmy last 5 posts are back... ty rolli


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 25, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> So is the arcade coming back also or is that a thing of the past because to be honest with you I spent quite a bit of time in there haha. I would also like to know where you guys got that gold miner game. Kinda got addicted to that 1 haha


The arcade is already back. Find it on the sites home page.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 25, 2010)

ah, but none of the links in my last 5 posts are valid url's... get an error msg when i try to click


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> ah, but none of the links in my last 5 posts are valid url's... get an error msg when i try to click



jeez, give an inch, they ask for a mile. 



lol, funny stuff. looks like we have to get a little smarter to trick a stoner. 

i have nothing to do with any of this.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 25, 2010)

its all your fault... just admit it. you and CJ. got govmnt conspiracy written all over it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2010)

give them an inch, they'll take a yard. give them a yard, they take a mile.....
[youtube]LGwIrjeZZxg[/youtube]


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 25, 2010)

give a stoner a seed, and he thinks he's a grower too


----------



## bobsgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> its all your fault... just admit it. you and CJ. got govmnt conspiracy written all over it


Well apparently they conspiratized against me too cause I'm having the same problem..I'm glad the last 5 and last threads are at least on their way back though thanks rollitup


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2010)

All mine work perfectly.....


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 25, 2010)

> *vBulletin Message*
> 
> No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


thats what i get when i click a link in my last 5 posts


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 25, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> The arcade is already back. Find it on the sites home page.


I found the arcade thanks man +rep
I would however like to know about that gold miner game. I would like to get that and would like to know where to get it.. Thanks in advance


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.123games.dk/game/other/goldminer/goldminer_eng.htm


GOOGLE rocks!!!


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 25, 2010)

I seen that 1 already but is it the same game?
Edit/ I guess I didn't see this 1 haha thanks man +rep


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2010)

I cant find the "unanswered posts" link. 
When Im board I like to go through that and supply an answer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya man, I love that goldminer game!


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got fucking hooked on that shit dawg for real. My wife got hella hooked on it too and when I opened it just now she grabbed the mouse like "Oh yea" and then took the key board haha


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 25, 2010)

Admin i dont know if this is a common problem but when i click on any of my last 5 posts within myrollitup the link says it doesnt exist. Thank you for responding to the question about the photos changing in the threads. Any idea when it may be resolved? If its not going to be then i may start another one but it seems it would be quite a issue that all the threads are no longer any use to anyone.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I cant find the "unanswered posts" link.
> When Im board I like to go through that and supply an answer.


 Totally forgot about that cruzer101 going to add it now


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2010)

admin said:


> Totally forgot about that cruzer101 going to add it now


 You can now find this under quick links


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just did. Thanks man.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2010)

I spoke to soon for some reason that query is not working will look at it in the morning.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Admin i dont know if this is a common problem but when i click on any of my last 5 posts within myrollitup the link says it doesnt exist. Thank you for responding to the question about the photos changing in the threads. Any idea when it may be resolved? If its not going to be then i may start another one but it seems it would be quite a issue that all the threads are no longer any use to anyone.


 Fixed....................


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont know who you are little cowboy with a sheep but you are doing good things. Thank you for taking care of my last comment. All that needs to happen now to make this a flawless update is the pictures in threads returning to normal. Whats weird is that all the pictures that were uploaded and appear as small thumbnails which can be enlarged are still there and havent changed. I like to upload with the code as i think they look better. I really, really hope this will be fixable by the mods.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2010)

I always thought it was a farmer holding a sheep


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I always thought it was a farmer holding a sheep


That makes much more sense.


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

I had to disable notepad and last 5 threads/posts trying to fix the album issue


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hiya, 

I'm having some issues with site new design again 

I'm trying to delete a post from my Journal blog but it keeps saying I dont have permission. Could my farmer with sheep have a wee quick look at my permissions please. Here is what it says:

*BU5T4, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.*

I would have created a new post but I cant get into the root of the support thread it just keeps bouncing me back to the root of the forum. bloody gremlins.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2010)

Comments on blog/journal working now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Thank You!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 26, 2010)

What happened to the FAQ? I used it quite a bit. Thanks. Seems to be faster in general.
Daniels


----------



## Murfy (Apr 26, 2010)

my forum's so bright, i've gotta wear shades-

sung to campy 80's theme


----------



## YGrow (Apr 26, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> I would have created a new post but I cant get into the root of the support thread it just keeps bouncing me back to the root of the forum. bloody gremlins.


I'm having the same issue. The Support root link in the forums is just causing the page to refresh. It doesn't take you to the support forum.


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

YGrow said:


> I'm having the same issue. The Support root link in the forums is just causing the page to refresh. It doesn't take you to the support forum.


 Working on that now


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> What happened to the FAQ? I used it quite a bit. Thanks. Seems to be faster in general.
> Daniels


 FAQ are being restructured


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

admin said:


> FAQ are being restructured


and what about my issue admin?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 26, 2010)

Xare said:


> Well when I go to any of my threads they show up somebody elses pics.
> 
> Like this should show seedlings but the first pics are of some chick at a pool lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/199723-my-organic-guerilla-grow-2009-a.html


 lmao your seedlings look like jamiemichelle.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 26, 2010)

admin said:


> FAQ are being restructured


great thanks


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 26, 2010)

The pictures in my old thread have someone else's pictures?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/287294-3-jacks-queen-fridge-7.html#post3791267


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

Found the problem just trying to make a solution now


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 26, 2010)

noticed a bug, not sure if its just me, or everyone thats affected. when i go to the 'seeds' page via the menu bar/main page link, i all of a sudden have 80+ notifications, lol. just on the seeds page tho.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> noticed a bug, not sure if its just me, or everyone thats affected. when i go to the 'seeds' page via the menu bar/main page link, i all of a sudden have 80+ notifications, lol. just on the seeds page tho.


yeah I went there and got 63 notifications, but they went away on thier own when I switched pages again


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 26, 2010)

So how does the Notepad work now? Because I only have the 2 words "Personal Notepad" listed with no functionality apparently...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a button that says Save Notepad right under it, so when your done putting what you want in there, you save it...


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 26, 2010)

riddleme said:


> yeah I went there and *got 63 notifications*, but they went away on thier own when I switched pages again


That's trippy hahahaha. I click on seeds and it highlights forums, I click on it again and it goes to home... Wth? lol Click seeds multiple times...


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4084025]There is a button that says Save Notepad right under it, so when your done putting what you want in there, you save it...[/QUOTE]

Not on mine bro, MyRIU just literally has the words right above the header 'Subscribed threads with new posts: (xx)'.

Oh and I checked for hidden buttons, there's no functionality in that area. Not that I really need the Notepad, but since it's there anyway it's be nice to use it I suppose.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am having trouble with something admin...

View attachment 903599

The blue thing is over the number so I can't click it....

Are you bringing the last 5 posts back?


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 27, 2010)

RollItUp said:


> Who Really Deserves Thanks? Hint, It's not us! That's right, it's not us. What really keeps us going is knowing that we have a solid community of readers.


I kinda giggled to myself on this 1...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2010)

now alot of pics aren't showing ....


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep I spent over an hour last night, to upload 16 pics (dialup) and not only did the thumbnails not enlarge, but they are gone now! Also - tried to hit "Post Reply" button, and it doesn't seem to be opening the advanced box, just shuttles me back to the quick reply box. 

There is a problem with the thread tools - that whole row of buttons, the ones that open downwards, is opening_ behind_ the top post box.


----------



## Admin (Apr 27, 2010)

All pics restored


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hell of a job admin.
I see why the change was made now. I can see the site moving along much better than it ever has in the past. I had to use skimpy browsers just to get around. Now I can use IE again. Thanks Bud.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 27, 2010)

Why would you want to use IE in the first place ?


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> When I click on 'Forum Actions' and then click on 'Mark Forums Read' I get an error message that says 'Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.'





admin said:


> added to debugging


It's been a week and I still get the same error message every time.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 28, 2010)

fire fox runs the fastest on my toaster


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> It's been a week and I still get the same error message every time.


Thought I replied to this yesterday, guess not I fixed it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

Murfy said:


> fire fox runs the fastest on my toaster


I just switched to opera, Firefox was just eating up my memory browsing seems much faster now. As far as the site seems we upgraded to a new server so everything should be 2x faster


----------



## Murfy (Apr 28, 2010)

other than less ram usage how do you like it?


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 28, 2010)

I still don't see my thumbnails, and the thread tools button is still opening behind the top post. Also - clicking any of the reply buttons, goes right to the quick reply box, except the Go Advanced button on the quick replay box. If that's the way it's supposed to work, sorry for bringing it up again - but I though the "Post Reply" should have went to the Advanced reply box.


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

Murfy said:


> other than less ram usage how do you like it?


I like it fast forward is great


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 28, 2010)

I just tried a different browser, in case that was my problem, but nope - MSN explorer, IE, and Firefox, all the same thing - my recent pics are not there. Also - there are little boxes with a red X where there should eb a graphic, I'm assuming, for the last 5 posts, and notepad, and the other feature that's there when you go to "my rollitup".


----------



## Murfy (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for turnin me onto that i'mma give it a shot +

by the way the site is alot faster thanks for all the hard work!
i know skins are comin!
not much for bloggin yet but it will grow on me
thanks again man this site keeps me goin


----------



## swisherking (Apr 28, 2010)

> *Post Your Pics*
> 
> 
> Publish your photos, if it makes your mind tingle put it up
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php


this section doesnt work. ^^^ it takes me to a blank page


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

Allright guys all journals are now fixed, the only time it will not work is if you changed your journal name during the fix.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 28, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> When I click on 'Forum Actions' and then click on 'Mark Forums Read' I get an error message that says 'Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.'





TalonToker said:


> It's been a week and I still get the same error message every time.





admin said:


> Thought I replied to this yesterday, guess not I fixed it yesterday afternoon.


I was still getting this error message right before my second post about it but it now works. I thank you very much admin. You are truly a computer god.


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

can you guys verify your old journals are in working order


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

mine working, we can start new threads right?


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine seems to be


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried to open the "unanswered thread" button under quick links and it wasn't working.... can I ask why google showed up? How are they tied into unanswered posts???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 28, 2010)

I clicked on CrackerJax's avatar and it took me to bing


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Crosby ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 28, 2010)

hahaha! bing, the search engine LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Your searching for Bing Crosby? He's dead dude ...


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

Unanswered Posts we need to find the right query. If it took you to google thats your browser doing that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay... I figured that out after Dr. G went to BING. Thanks for the timely response.

While I have you here.... muahhahah.... now i don't want to seem like a nitpicker (racist?), but at some point will the control section panels be collapsible again? I usually keep only the sub thread expanded.... it's no biggie, just wondering. TY


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 29, 2010)

admin said:


> can you guys verify your old journals are in working order


No admin mine is still screwed. The photos that i uploaded from my hard drive that are thumbnails that enlarge when clicked on have always been ok. The photos that i loaded to the thread via my RIU album are now just boxes with crosses in them. Another member, Stelthy, posted some great pictures in my thread and they are someone elses. None of it makes any sense. I have almost lost patience with continuing it at all......
Here is a link to page 3 of my thread that clearly shows someones seedlings that are most certainly not mine. The first few pages should be all about cab design.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/310102-white-rhino-under-cfls-3.html


----------



## Admin (Apr 29, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> No admin mine is still screwed. The photos that i uploaded from my hard drive that are thumbnails that enlarge when clicked on have always been ok. The photos that i loaded to the thread via my RIU album are now just boxes with crosses in them. Another member, Stelthy, posted some great pictures in my thread and they are someone elses. None of it makes any sense. I have almost lost patience with continuing it at all......
> Here is a link to page 3 of my thread that clearly shows someones seedlings that are most certainly not mine. The first few pages should be all about cab design.
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/310102-white-rhino-under-cfls-3.html


I do not see a post that is supposed to have an album in it, can you link me to the exact post. right click the post # and copy/paste


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 29, 2010)

admin said:


> I do not see a post that is supposed to have an album in it, can you link me to the exact post. right click the post # and copy/paste


Here is a link to my thread that has the boxes with crosses that i talk about. These were uploaded via the code through my created album in 'my rollitup'. Just scroll down and its a post by me, rocksteady6.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/310102-white-rhino-under-cfls-11.html
Here is another link to a page where stelthy is describing his cab. It has pictures of seedlings and then some plant on its side. Read the words and its pretty obvious that its doesnt match the pictures. 
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/310102-white-rhino-under-cfls-3.html


----------



## Admin (Apr 29, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> No admin mine is still screwed. The photos that i uploaded from my hard drive that are thumbnails that enlarge when clicked on have always been ok. The photos that i loaded to the thread via my RIU album are now just boxes with crosses in them. Another member, Stelthy, posted some great pictures in my thread and they are someone elses. None of it makes any sense. I have almost lost patience with continuing it at all......
> Here is a link to page 3 of my thread that clearly shows someones seedlings that are most certainly not mine. The first few pages should be all about cab design.
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/310102-white-rhino-under-cfls-3.html


I will build a regex expression for yours tomorrow the script missed 2k posts but it fixed 23k posts the reason it didn't work is because your images are at the front of the post while the other 23k put them middle/end/first. Sounds stupid but thats just the way it is. Script is done just have to get the right query to pull yours up, without screwing everyone else's.


----------



## Admin (Apr 29, 2010)

Never mind all fixed you post was cached.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done admin. I wont even try to understand your computing talk but thank you. I hope i havent lost all the people that visited my thread but i appreciate you rectifying the issues.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 29, 2010)

ya this is dope, i like it better when it shows the last 5 threads and posts at my rollitup


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey admin, my journal is working correctly again - thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you admin. the site is fast now.


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2010)

lol thanks fdd the new webserver is working out nicely


----------



## Danielsgb (May 1, 2010)

working good, but no unanswered posts and FAQ


----------



## riddleme (May 1, 2010)

Hey admin

is there a link that unchecks multi-quotes? when I check a bunch of post to multi-quote answer the post stay checked once I post and I have to go back and manually uncheck them, is this a bug or is there an easier way???


----------



## Murfy (May 1, 2010)

one thing i'm still not sure of is the rep system-

i don't give out rep like breathing, only when it's deserved, and, i think some people earn it more often than others and i would like to be able too give that person rep more than once a year
i know for sure it's been several months since i repped some people and would like to give them more sooner


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

I am still having troubles with a thread.... I have it in my subscriptions but when it's posted in but it's hard to click the page because the little blue thing in my previous post is still in the way... Is there a way you can fix this? I somewhat agree with Murfy about the rep thing but if you could give ample rep to someone everyone here would be Mr Ganja in no time...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

actually, you get to be mr. ganga after a thousand posts.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2010)

I dont know if this has been mentioned but after the change I had trouble viewing pics then I cleared IE history and cookies. 
After that I was able to see the pics. Maybe that will help someone.


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

Sweet dude thanks for telling me I couldn't be sure lol I would edit that though so you don't find a ton of idiots spaming the shit outta threads.

Admin.?
I am still having problems with the blue tab thing in the subs. Here is a picture.
http://imgur.com/NWqm2.png


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

I always hold on to rep....as if it was money.  

right dr. g?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

you got that right. getting rep from Cracker is like squeezing juice out of a rock


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Yes, I hardly ever give it out. 

I usually charge a dollar for it.


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

lol I only rep those who deserve it and usually don't give it out often either lol


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2010)

Sarcastic anyone?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

apparently not..............


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

Dude I knew you were joking so was I but I really don't give out rep often haha


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

okay... no more jacking the thread.... back to bitc....er....business.


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

Ok agreed  I am still not liking that a few of the links aren't working properly... It is difficult to click on some of the links. Like advanced search for instance. Only the top 3 pixels or so are functional.
Ok so the top 8 pixels...


----------



## Murfy (May 1, 2010)

i think that there should be a "new journal posts" button and list on the bar just like the new post button

because i see on the home page there are new grow journal updates and at the bottom it says view all but it doesn't seem to do anything but reload the home page?
and is the blog to be used only for grows or may i have a bit more freedom


----------



## Joker209 (May 1, 2010)

I got rep for the laugh that's sick lol. Thanks guys 'er gals whichever applies


----------



## Joker209 (May 2, 2010)

Admin? Do you think we could go back to the old way the rep worked? I would like to know who's repping me again...


----------



## riddleme (May 2, 2010)

the multi quote tags are unchecking themselves after post so thank you again Admin!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

thread tags? 

i need my tunafish.


----------



## metaltooths (May 2, 2010)

can someone show/tell me the code to change this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327317-35-days-flower.html#post4111773 into a word or phrase of my choosing?
in my signature for instance.


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> can someone show/tell me the code to change this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327317-35-days-flower.html#post4111773 into a word or phrase of my choosing?
> in my signature for instance.


you type out what you want it to say then highlight it, and click this button






and paste your link in it 

HERE IS YOUR LINK


----------



## metaltooths (May 2, 2010)

somehow i got it to work in my post above.
but you made sense of it. thanks


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

Well any link you post thats from RIU it will put the thread title like that


----------



## riddleme (May 3, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> can someone show/tell me the code to change this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327317-35-days-flower.html#post4111773 into a word or phrase of my choosing?
> in my signature for instance.


How to type the code for links etc is covered in this tut
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/324605-how-use-new-blog-journal.html

a few post in


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

you might as well close my thread as it was started 3 DAYS earlier and no posts but you

some things are faster than others -
MHEEP,-MHEEP
how to use the new forum

p.s. admin is there a way to change the links to a highlighted color?


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

*WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

SICC";4114469][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/324605-how-use-new-blog-journal.html said:


> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*[/URL]


lol ........


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

without having to change font color-

sorry i'm so dumb

but you two are the only one's one the site doing it
and i could've written two paragraph's in the time it took you to do that 
i guess i worded the question wrong, maybe "auto highlight hyper links" would've been better


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

so you can type two paragraphs in 10 seconds, nice.


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

what can i say i'm good

and what's with all the angst all the time


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

We're the only 2 on RIU that have colored links? Well shit then SICC, I say we keep our pimpness to ourselves then! lol

I typed this reply in 1.79 seconds....


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

sorry i'm such a pain in the ass BUT, yes links are hard to find especially when they are embedded and not a sig

oh well i thought it would be obvious because other people have mentioned it also


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> We're the only 2 on RIU that have colored links? Well shit then SICC, I say we keep our pimpness to ourselves then! lol
> 
> I typed this reply in 1.79 seconds....



the funny thing is, my sig is in the default color when you make the link lol


----------



## Joker209 (May 3, 2010)

First you type your text like this....  Click Here
Then you highlight it and click "insert link"

It's that simple haha 

Hyperlink part1

Hyperlink part2

Hyperlink part3


*How to change the aspect of your hyperlinked text.* (colors, fonts, size, etc...)
Ok so now you have your hyperlinked text but that color is not what you want... Here's how to fix it....
Take your hyperlinked text and highlight it... * Click here*
and choose which aspect you want to change... I am going to change the color and make it bold...
Hyperlink part4 (color)

Hyperlink Part5 (color)



Murfy said:


> sorry i'm such a pain in the ass BUT, yes links are hard to find especially when they are embedded and not a sig
> 
> oh well i thought it would be obvious because other people have mentioned it also


I can't remember right now but on firefox there is a way to choose the color of the links on websites...


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4114849]the funny thing is, my sig is in the default color when you make the link lol[/QUOTE]

So it's just me then?! Friggin sweet, where's my pimpcane? hahaha


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

Yep, now do the same thing, only select a different font color after highlighting and now you have your colors!


----------



## d.c. beard (May 3, 2010)

Murfy said:


> sorry i'm such a pain in the ass BUT, yes links are hard to find especially when they are embedded and not a sig
> 
> oh well i thought it would be obvious because other people have mentioned it also


You're not a PITA bro, I'm just blazed off this hash and was having some fun.


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

se how easy it to be nice and help out -

thank you 
they used to be highlighted automatically i thought (keeping in mind i'm a severely disabled sociopath) 
maybe it was my browser but i will check it out thanks ADMIN


edit: i retract everything i said then, dammit i wish i had hash, i've got a whole closet full of oxy and won't eat 'em and can't find any damn bud anywhere, and am no where near harvest, see how fast i get fucked up, no weed=fucked


----------



## Joker209 (May 3, 2010)

Like this...


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Joker209 (May 3, 2010)

Huh what did the admin do for ya? lol

Not sure if you missed this or not but it was right above lol

*How to insert hyperlinks*


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

yeah i knew how to put it up but they used to highlight their selves and alot of people aren't highlighting and it makes it difficult to see links sometimes

like this

i've got some tips on connecting pvc


----------



## Joker209 (May 3, 2010)

I can see it. It shows up blue on my screen.. lol
Admin? Can you set it up where the links are a lil more noticeable please? Do an auto change on the color or auto underline or something.


----------



## Murfy (May 3, 2010)

thank you joker 
that's what i was trying to say


----------



## Joker209 (May 3, 2010)

Not a problem Murf. I'm here to help where I can


----------



## Joker209 (May 3, 2010)

Admin can we discuss my previous concerns and requests? Here is another problem...
https://www.rollitup.org/unanswered-posts.php
Page not found Pitty...


----------



## d.c. beard (May 5, 2010)

Admin, what's up with the rep system? 

My rep says 'Teaching How to Roll' and 'Mr Ganja' when I have 5 green blocks out of 7.

I see other users have the same 'Teaching How to Roll' and 'Mr Ganja' with only 2 green blocks out of 2 blocks total.

What's that all about?


----------



## mastakoosh (May 6, 2010)

your title used to coincide with your post count, not your rep.


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

well with is over a thousand posts, he should be mr ganja


----------



## mastakoosh (May 6, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Admin, what's up with the rep system?
> 
> My rep says 'Teaching How to Roll' and 'Mr Ganja' when I have 5 green blocks out of 7.
> 
> ...


your rep is mr. ganja and your post count determines the teaching how to roll title.
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God
i think this may be right but who knows lol.


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

lol where did you find that?
I always thought teaching how to roll was before 1200 posts.
but that was a long time ago when i had that many haha.


----------



## d.c. beard (May 7, 2010)

Hey thanks for the explanation Masta, that really helped make sense of things!

So, you got a breakdown like that for rep?


----------



## potroast (May 8, 2010)

The info you seek is readily available in the Sticky threads in THIS forum.


----------



## metaltooths (May 8, 2010)

i can figure out a reply with quote, but how do i multi quote?
after i 'check' the box then go to quick reply i get nada, when i go advanced reply still no quotes.
can someones tell me what i'm missing?


----------



## riddleme (May 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey thanks for the explanation Masta, that really helped make sense of things!
> 
> So, you got a breakdown like that for rep?





potroast said:


> The info you seek is readily available in the Sticky threads in THIS forum.





metaltooths said:


> i can figure out a reply with quote, but how do i multi quote?
> after i 'check' the box then go to quick reply i get nada, when i go advanced reply still no quotes.
> can someones tell me what i'm missing?


 
As you can see it works, click the little multiquote button and a blue check appears choose the ones you want and then click reply with quote (I always click the last one I checked) and there ya go,,at least that is what I just did


----------



## metaltooths (May 8, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> i can figure out a reply with quote, but how do i multi quote?
> after i 'check' the box then go to quick reply i get nada, when i go advanced reply still no quotes.
> can someones tell me what i'm missing?





riddleme said:


> As you can see it works, click the little multiquote button and a blue check appears choose the ones you want and then click reply with quote (I always click the last one I checked) and there ya go,,at least that is what I just did


oh snap. thanks


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2010)

SICC";4131609]lol where did you find that?
I always thought teaching how to roll was before 1200 posts.
but that was a long time ago when i had that many haha.[/QUOTE]it was a user ranking thread. i remembered seeing about the post count said:


> Hey thanks for the explanation Masta, that really helped make sense of things!
> 
> So, you got a breakdown like that for rep?


 no problem, we are all here to help each other. that user ranking thread explains a lot, probably about the rep too. like potroast said i think its stickied in the site support.


----------



## Joker209 (May 12, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> i can figure out a reply with quote, but how do i multi quote?
> after i 'check' the box then go to quick reply i get nada, when i go advanced reply still no quotes.
> can someones tell me what i'm missing?





riddleme said:


> As you can see it works, click the little multiquote button and a blue check appears choose the ones you want and then click reply with quote (I always click the last one I checked) and there ya go,,at least that is what I just did





metaltooths said:


> oh snap. thanks





mastakoosh said:


> it was a user ranking thread. i remembered seeing about the post count, so i looked it up. yeah no doubt lmao, been a while since you have seen 1200 posts.
> 
> no problem, we are all here to help each other. that user ranking thread explains a lot, probably about the rep too. like potroast said i think its stickied in the site support.


 Sorry guys I just had to try...


----------



## Murfy (May 13, 2010)

i've been noticing an influx of new users-

and with it a great number of redundant thread starting, having, say a 30 day moratorium for new users STARTING threads would certainly make the site more usable, for beginners and experts, and in way all that thread starting discourages reading of the information that makes this site so great 
don't mean to hurt any feelings-
murfy

edit: and it would also steer more towards the new journal feature, imo


----------



## Danielsgb (May 13, 2010)

Last 5 posts seems to work now. No FAQ yet? Also how do you remove/end a thread? Thanks
Daniels


----------



## potroast (May 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> i've been noticing an influx of new users-
> 
> and with it a great number of redundant thread starting, having, say a 30 day moratorium for new users STARTING threads would certainly make the site more usable, for beginners and experts, and in way all that thread starting discourages reading of the information that makes this site so great
> don't mean to hurt any feelings-
> ...



That's a great idea! I would like to second that.

Hey Rollie, what do you think?


----------



## Joker209 (May 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting on this...
https://www.rollitup.org/unanswered-posts.php
"Page Not Found" Wtf admin?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 15, 2010)

That's what mine does.
Daniels


----------



## CrackerJax (May 15, 2010)

Are we at some point going to be able to compress our control panels boxes again?


----------



## Murfy (May 15, 2010)

yeah cj,
i missed you man!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 15, 2010)

Aw shucks.... Now I'll have to go find me a chem trail... and snap a pic for you... (wink) 

It's all in good fun...for those with a sense of humor.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 15, 2010)

*Generic Smilies don't show up sometimes.*


----------



## Joker209 (May 16, 2010)

I kinda lol'd at the "Generic Smile" thing. Anyway, Admin where did you go? Just left all of us to fend for ourselves. I mean how are you supposed to run a website if you want to leave things unfinished? Where are the unanswered questions?? Where are all the broken links?? Dude your slipping...


----------



## Danielsgb (May 16, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> I kinda lol'd at the "Generic Smile" thing. Anyway, Admin where did you go? Just left all of us to fend for ourselves. I mean how are you supposed to run a website if you want to leave things unfinished? Where are the unanswered questions?? Where are all the broken links?? Dude your slipping...


it shows (wink) on CrackerJax on mine but some work. I figured since unanswered post's isn't working maybe this is easier.
Daniels


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

*Oops! This link appears to be broken.


*hope this helps.


----------



## Joker209 (May 24, 2010)

Dude seriously... Cmon please fix this already.......
https://www.rollitup.org/unanswered-posts.php
Page not found


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 11, 2010)

Really no FAQ??


----------

